# Private high net worth absolute return funds...



## John Swift (14 July 2014)

Several weeks ago I happened across a link in these forums that took me to a website listing privately run absolute return funds for high net worth individuals. I thought that I may have saved it under bookmarks, but I can't find it anymore and I've been scouring these forums for the last couple of hours trying to find it.

Can the original poster, or anybody with a better memory than mine, repost the link?

Thanks in advance. (Would be awks if it wasn't this forum...)


----------

